# Anyone bought ds lite battery is it any good ?



## azotyp (May 23, 2010)

Anyone bought this battery 
http://shoptemp.com/products/2000-mAh-Batt...-Lite-p-75.html ?
How long can it last, is it like original ?


----------



## RupeeClock (May 23, 2010)

The standard DS Lite battery is 1000mAh, and this replacement battery is 2000mAh.

There is a chance it will last longer, but then it also might not, depends on the quality of it.
I haven't bought that particular replacement battery, but I did get one of these Dragon 1200 mAh batteries, it worked fine with about the same battery life.

Actually I find the claim to be 2000mAh a little suspicious.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 23, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> The standard DS Lite battery is 1000mAh, and this replacement battery is 2000mAh.
> 
> There is a chance it will last longer, but then it also might not, depends on the quality of it.
> I haven't bought that particular replacement battery, but I did get one of these Dragon 1200 mAh batteries, it worked fine with about the same battery life.
> ...



Yeah, it's just like the 3rd party PSP batteries. Most of them no matter the mAh, is just the same as normal if not just the tiniest bit worse. Just assume its the same here. I'm actua;;y going to buy one of these myself, since I cant get more than a few hours, even with the brightness all the way down, so for $4.00 I can't do much worse


----------



## iamthemilkman (May 23, 2010)

I haven't tried it, but I just might at $4. That's cheap.


----------



## RupeeClock (May 23, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's just like the 3rd party PSP batteries. Most of them no matter the mAh, is just the same as normal if not just the tiniest bit worse. Just assume its the same here. I'm actua;;y going to buy one of these myself, since I cant get more than a few hours, even with the brightness all the way down, so for $4.00 I can't do much worse


Nintendo often warn not to use third-party/unlicensed batteries in the DS, but then again they also say "Use of an unlawful device  with your Nintendo DS system may render this game unplayable."

Yeah for $4, it can't hurt to try. I doubt it would explode your system or anything.


----------



## u4ia24 (May 23, 2010)

bought a replacement ds lite battery labeled 1800mah. but it only lasts half as long as the original 1000mah ds lite battery. so im guessing mah doesn't really tell you its real capacity.


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 2, 2010)

For those who purchased these batteries from Shop Temp. Were they any good?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 2, 2010)

Yeah, it was horrible. The ones from shoptemp netted me about 5 hours on the lowest settings.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 2, 2010)

I bought one of those 2000mah batteries from ShopTemp (took 9 days from date of purchase to receive) a couple months ago and it's working great for me.   I don't know if it's getting better life than an original DSlite battery because I never bothered to do any actual tests, all I know is that it's lasting WAY longer than DX's 2000mah battery I was using before ever did.  I think the DX one was bad (or was old stock) from the day I got it, but the ShopTemp one is working great in comparison.  If I had to guess, I'd say I'm getting about 12 hours of game time out of it on the lowest brightness, compared to the roughly 5 hours I got with the DX battery.....and that's with a CycloDS in slot1 and a M3 Perfect in slot2 which, in case you may have forgotten, suck more power than a retail cart ever would, especially when both are always plugged in while gaming.

I play my DS maybe 2-4 hours a day.  With the DX battery, I'd have to charge it every other day, but with the one I got from ShopTemp, I can go 4-5 days between charges.  A definite improvement.

You do realize that any DS battery that says it's 2000mah is a lie, the physical dimensions of the battery don't support the 2000mah claim, so don't ever expect them to double your battery life over an original, but this one seems to be working as well as I'd expect an official Ninty battery to last while using flashcarts, but it cost a whole lot less than buying an official one from Nintendo.

It might be prudent to mention that I initially charged it using an external charger before putting in my DSlite. (Incidentally, I swapped out the batteries so quickly that I didn't lose any of the DS's settings.  Didn't know I could do that, but I did.)  That external charging was something I didn't do with the DX battery.  It took the external charger about 10 hours to charge it that first time.   In the DSlite, it only takes the normal time to charge from a red light.....about 3 hours.

I can't guarantee you'll get the same results, but that's how it worked out for me.


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks Rayder and TwinRetro.

Based on both your comments it is probably just the luck of the draw if you get a good one or not. Based on the price I will probably get a couple and see how they go.

I purchased a 3rd party battery for my Sony camera for about a 10th the price of an original and it lasts twice as long as the original ever did. The capacity was rated the same which suprised me.


----------



## Memino (Oct 3, 2010)

I got one last week and it runs out in 2 hours, but I doubt it's a fault of the battery. My ds lite for some reason eats up every battery I use on it. I have the original battery which runs out in under 1 hour so there you go.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Oct 4, 2010)

Another thing you got to consider is that these batteries only have a lifespan of 500 recharge cycles or 5 years, which ever comes first. 500 recharge cycles for developing internal resistance and 5 years for degrading battery chemistry.


----------

